# Top Gear announce complete presenter line-up



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Top Gear has released their complete new presenter line-up. The new cast looks to have a good mix of personalities, combined with a wealth of vehicle knowledge, driving skills and of course a Stig thrown in for good measure.



> We are very proud to announce that racing driver Sabine Schmitz, YouTube star Chris Harris, F1 pundit Eddie Jordan and motoring journalist Rory Reid will join Chris Evans, Matt LeBlanc and of course, The Stig, when the show returns in May.


Can't wait to see how these different personalities interact when the show returns in May!

Source/Pic TopGear


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

British festers of a certain age will get it...


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll give the newbies a fair shot.


----------



## kcrokin (Aug 19, 2015)

who cares


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Great show!


----------

